# Freedom Ain't Free #165



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Are you willing to give up your freedom just to get something for free? Some politicians are hoping you do just that. Plus we give you fun facts about the 4th of July.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-07-02T23_17_11-07_00

This one might get yanked by YouBoob.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

the 2020 election will determine if we go to war. As a matter of fact, I think we'll go to war in 2021. That is how divided we are.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> the 2020 election will determine if we go to war. As a matter of fact, I think we'll go to war in 2021. That is how divided we are.


I would tend to agree, if not forced by circumstances around the wold before hand.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I would tend to agree, if not forced by circumstances around the wold before hand.


I wonder if the world's situation will stop internal conflict, here.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Sasquatch*, without meaning to, I have gerrymandered my life around existing in a world of enemies. I never leave the house without defensive tools. I never wanted to rely on anyone, the reason being is when does your helper become your keeper?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> *@Sasquatch*, without meaning to, I have gerrymandered my life around existing in a world of enemies. I never leave the house without defensive tools. I never wanted to rely on anyone, the reason being is when does your helper become your keeper?


I think most of us here feel that way. I dont want to owe anyone anything, money, votes, time, my life.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> I wonder if the world's situation will stop internal conflict, here.


I don't know that we could come together as a nation to defeat a common enemy anymore. I would like to think so, but given today's divided house, the political divisiveness, the gridlock, today's safe place LBGTQRST, self absobed youth who can't figure out what bathroom to use? I am not sure we aren't doomed to fail.

Side note:

One of our managers recently returned from a trip to Europe where he visited the Normandy beaches and the American cemetery and he noted how awe inspiring it was. I asked, knowing what those young boys faced, seeing the old combat footage, and reading of the horrors of that war, did he think today's youth would do the same if called upon. Out of perhaps 6 or 7 of us, including some of the gals, no one answered in the affirmative. Some would step up I am sure, but sacrifice on the same scale as those boys of a WWII? I have my doubts.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

We tell the next generation, if there is a war, that each enemy defeated is equal to 1000 likes on their favourite social media and that you automatically inherit all the “followers” on your fallen enemies’ social media accounts plus each enemy that falls saves the planet 2 tonnes of CO2 emissions a year and 50lb of plastics not released into the ocean. . They’ll fight then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

